

Doing a project with my retired father - daniel71l

My father has recently retired so he has a lot of spare time. Being capable of using the web and fluent in English I was thinking of creating a web application where he can be the operator.
I was thinking of web shop or a web brokerage where he can move the orders from the website to the provider.<p>Do you have any other ideas?
======
brettvallis
Your father may be retired but he's not yet braindead. He is a person, he has
needs, friends, interests and he moves in a different circles to you. It would
be in your interest to tap this information - find out what the pain points in
his circles are and develop products for those. As a rule of thumb older
people tend to spend a lot of time and money on procuring chronic medication.
There are many other opportunities which you may not be aware of, but your
father may be aware of. Try that first...

~~~
daniel71l
Actually my father is in great physical shape. he runs, goes to the gym and
rides his bike on a daily base.

the reason he wants to do this is to make another lucrative activity.

the question is more about the kind of services that might be lucrative, with
one person operating the site.

------
eliot_sykes
Sounds like a great idea. Think its important he has a genuine interest in
what it is he'll be doing, if possible. Maybe have your Dad note down all the
things he finds clunky on the web for the next fortnight and build something
to help him out, something he can have input in and use to help and sell to
others.

------
Udo
What sort of hobbies does he have? You could try and start a shop or expert
site around that subject.

